# Accutron - Needs Some Cosmetic Work



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi All,

I've had my Accutron for a couple of months, but I'm only wearing it for the first time today as I was not entirely happy with it and I couldn't decide what strap to wear it with.

Here it is in the morning sunshine:










Now if we look a little closer we can see the dial does not look entirely factory finished.










Wonky lettering and grubby hands:










Wonky baton at the 6 O'clock position and there's a crude brushed effect to the top of the case, but not to the rest of it. Also the lume spots are badly painted on.










Now that I've taken photos, I see the top baton is also a little wonky, though that's not apparent when looking at the watch with the naked eye. Same with all the dust under the glass!

What do you think my options are? I was thinking of contacting Silverhawk, but it's only the cosmetics that I am concerned about. It keeps very good time.

Could a skilled person correct the poor workmanship or should I be looking for a new dial? I like the dial design on this, so I would rather correct or improve it rather than replace it. I imagine it's fairly easy to polish out the brushed portion of the case if it is disassembled.

Would I be correct in assuming that all this work would be quite expensive and it would probably be cheaper to sell it and buy another in better condition? I do like the design so it would be a shame to have to do that.

Do you think a Spaceview conversion is a valid option? As the dial has been reworked anyway it would be no great crime and I have always liked the Spaceviews.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

AlexC1981 said:


> Do you think a Spaceview conversion is a valid option?


Not an option; this is a 218 Accutron. Virtually all Spaceviews are 214 Accutrons.


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Wahoo! The forum's back up again!

Thanks Silver Hawk. That would always have been the very last resort anyway.

I really like the design of the dial on this, but I am curious to know if it is an actual Bulova dial or if it is an aftermarket dial with an Accutron badge/lettering stuck on. Have you seen one like this before?


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Looking at the lettering it appears that the "ACCUTRON" is not level either. It dips in the middle.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Its is still possible to get new 'old stock' dials for the 218.

I picked up a few late last year for a project that Silverhawk did for me;










Although it must be noted that there are several different types.

For instance the dial in the top right is domed and dated. Some of the others are dated, from the look of your pictures you would need a flat type (undated). The only two I have that are both flat and undated are these;



















If you are set on making the watch look 'cleaner' then it may well be that a dial change is what you are after, rather than a restoration.

This is the watch that Silverhawk completely built for me;


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I think your dial is original...possibly re-finished at some point in its life.

So between Feenix and myself, we have about 50 dials for 218 Accutrons looking for a new lease of life.


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Nice watch feenix. You went for a similar dial on yours.

Paul, I would be interested to see your replacement dials. I see from your site that you can arrange for restoration works as well. I'll drop you an email through your website.

I think that if the lettering could be straightened, the hands cleaned/repainted and the case polished I would be content without having to replace the dial for one that I may not like as much.


----------

